# A Trip to the Barber- Advice needed!



## EireinCairo

Hi all

Somehow I have avoided having to go to a Barbers here since October (had a lot of hair chopped off when I was home at Xmas )

But now my hair looks like the 5th Beatles...and it's gettng warm- so some of it has to come off!!!

Anyone have any experience of going to a barber here? 

I live in Dokki- any good barbers around here...or should I go to Zamaleck?

Back home in Dublin- I hardly have to tell my usual barber what to do- so I think I might find it difficult to explain to a local here! 

How do I say, "Could you thin it out a good bit on top please" in Arabic  I am not too worried what happens- but I don't want it cut very short like most Egyptian men seem to have it! I don't have the right head shape for very short hair 

Anyway any experiences and advice much welcome. 

I have a pic of myself on my phone from Xmas when my hair was shorter- maybe I could just show it to the babber here and say- "make it like that!" :clap2:

Thanks everyone 

PS. How much should it cost.


----------



## canuck2010

They have a good barber at the Marriot and its not too pricy, plus they are used to cutting expat hair.


----------



## EireinCairo

thanks for the advice 

sorry this might be a stupid question but do you mean the Marriot in Zamleck? I don't the hotels all that well!

Around how much would it cost there


----------



## MaidenScotland

EireinCairo said:


> thanks for the advice
> 
> sorry this might be a stupid question but do you mean the Marriot in Zamleck? I don't the hotels all that well!
> 
> Around how much would it cost there




Yes it will be Zamalek.

For the cost.. why not go in have a look and ask?

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis

Don't know about Cairo prices, but my partner paid 30le for a haircut AND wet shave in Hurghada, and he has lot of hair. He went with an Egyptian friend so he paid local price. The guy did a good job too.


----------



## gw4khq

I've never paid more than 40LE at local barbers. Always ask the price first. All barbers I've been to do a tidy job without asking. Still getting used to the hairs being torn out of my ears though.


----------



## Lanason

gw4khq said:


> I've never paid more than 40LE at local barbers. Always ask the price first. All barbers I've been to do a tidy job without asking. Still getting used to the hairs being torn out of my ears though.


My wife cuts mine with a No 2 hair trimmer - no scissors required and done in 5 minutes - no waiting:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Local cut will be a lot less than a 5* hotel barber.


----------



## canuck2010

I think the barber at the Marriott cost around $10-$15, not so bad. Main thing is that the place was clean.


----------



## Guest

EireinCairo said:


> thanks for the advice
> 
> sorry this might be a stupid question but do you mean the Marriot in Zamleck? I don't the hotels all that well!
> 
> Around how much would it cost there


I have the same problem hear they dont know how to cut our hair type, and my wife has trouble getting her hair done in the UK!

My solution was to ask my wife to cut my hair, but not the reverse.

last time i had a haircut on street 9 in Maadi it was 25LE, but Marriot would probbly be 80LE at a guess.

You will need to look sharp for paddies night

good luck


----------



## Helen Ellis

gw4khq said:


> I've never paid more than 40LE at local barbers. Always ask the price first. All barbers I've been to do a tidy job without asking. Still getting used to the hairs being torn out of my ears though.


My partner looked great, ears dehaired, eyebrows neatly trimmed/threaded, took years off him, and I think it was a better haircut than his usual in UK  Worth going just for the experience he thought.


----------



## Musical

There are 2 barbers at the Sakanet end of Road 9, Maadi. One charges 30LE, the other charges 25LE. Both give a good service. I've had worse haircuts for 5 times the price in England...


----------



## dokki

*Sofitel*

Not exactly in Dokki but close enough - I have been to the barber/hairdresser at the Sofitel. I think it was LE100. English speaking staff of course but again more or less ended up with the cut they knew how/wanted to do, rather than the one I actually asked for. 


Somehow I have avoided having to go to a Barbers here since October (had a lot of hair chopped off when I was home at Xmas )

But now my hair looks like the 5th Beatles...and it's gettng warm- so some of it has to come off!!!

Anyone have any experience of going to a barber here? 

I live in Dokki- any good barbers around here...or should I go to Zamaleck?

Back home in Dublin- I hardly have to tell my usual barber what to do- so I think I might find it difficult to explain to a local here! 

How do I say, "Could you thin it out a good bit on top please" in Arabic  I am not too worried what happens- but I don't want it cut very short like most Egyptian men seem to have it! I don't have the right head shape for very short hair 

Anyway any experiences and advice much welcome. 

I have a pic of myself on my phone from Xmas when my hair was shorter- maybe I could just show it to the babber here and say- "make it like that!" :clap2:

Thanks everyone 

PS. How much should it cost.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rustydegras

I've been to the Zamalek Marriot, a local barber, and a salon called Mango in Zamalek. Marriot is good but the price can creep up. 150 LE for haircut, but they tend to add on other services that are equally expensive. My local barber experience didn't turn out so well. Cheap, yes, but not a very good job. 

Mango, on the other hand is the best of both worlds. 100LE and he does a great job. Speaks fluent english, and it's a cool place.

Mango, Zamalek, Cairo - Health & Fitness


----------

